# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نصيحة عابرة.. (الأصفار)

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكنّ ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أخواتي الفضليات..

تدخل بعض الأخوات عالم المنتديات وقد مُليء قلبها وجلا ونفسها ترقبًا؛ تقرأ وتطلع..
تتابع بهدوء.. 
تُقبل تارة وتُدبر أخرى, تعزم على المشاركة ثم تتراجع في اللحظات الأخيرة
تتخير من بين المنتديات ما يشد عضدها ويقوي عزيمتها.. تنأى بقلبها ونفسها عن مواطن الفتن ومواضع الشبه, فتتجول حتى تحط راحلتها في منتدى إسلامي تظن فيه النفع وفي أهله الخير..
ترجو من الله الصحبة الطيبة؛ متذكرة قول الله {وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا}؛ [الكهف/28]
فتصول وتجول حتى تقرر المشاركة وتحسم أمرها وتبقى بين حين وآخر في رغبة قوية للمشاركة, فتعود إلى دائرة التحير؛ بأي الموضوعات تبدأ؟

ثم يمن الله عليها بموضوع (سؤال, أو خاطرة, أو نقل ظنت فيه الخير, أو أبيات, أو نصيحة,...) وتحزم الأمتعة لتكتب أخيرًا, فتسعد بما تظنه نافعًا لها ولأخواتها في الدنيا والآخرة - بإذن الله - محتسبة الأجر على الله.
فتبقى لترى أثر ما كتبتْ, ليس من باب الرياء, ولكن كثيرًا ما تكون ردود الأفعال دليل القبول..
فلا تجد قبولا ولا تسمع لما كتبت صدى!

فيبقى الموضوع لأيام في مجلس الأخوات الذي فضّلته على مجالس الرجال كالبستان المهجور؛ لا تهفو أشجاره ولا ترن أطياره!

قد ترون أني غاليتُ في حكمي أو أني جاوزتُ الحد في تقديري, وأن الإخلاص أساس الأعمال, نعم, لكن من تدخل لتكتب وتشارك أُولى مشاراكاتها تحتاج لكلمة طيبة ,ولحافز وداعم نفسي يمدها بالوقود المعين على الاستمرار.. ولا تنظر من المنظور الذي تنظر منه غيرها
فلا تبخلن عليها بكلمة شكر, أو دعوة طيبة, واحتسبن الأجر على الله في إدخال السرور على قلب مسلم.
أعني أن نعمل على التخلص من الموضوعات التي لا رد أمامها, قدر استطاعتنا..

وفقني الله وإياكن لما يحب ويرضى وأصلح لنا نياتنا..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

صحيح ، أختي التوحيد ... للكلمة الطيبة أثر ... 
والأمر نفسه بالنسبة لكل الأقسام ولكل المنتديات
وأكرر ... للكلمة الطية أثر ... وللرد المحفز آثااار .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
وشكر لكِ جهدكِ الملحوظ أختي الفاضلة.

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

شكر الله لك وأحسنت في ذلك أخيه ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتي غاليتي ...أصبتــي

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكما مشاعل, وقلبي مملكة
وفي الحديث: ((الكلمة الطيبة صدقة)), البخاري.

فلا تبخل المسلمة على أختها بكلمة حسنة أو دعوة بخير.. والله - تعالى - لا يضيع أجرها.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

صدقت.... جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

صدقتي غاليتي التوحيد فمهما كبر الانسان يحتاج للكلمه الطيبه

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

عليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
صدقتِ وبررتِ أخيتي المُكرمة ، نسأل الله أن تجد نصيحتكِ صداها بين الأخوات ، ولتغفِر لي أخيّاتي الغاليات ندرة وبخس المشاركة والردّ ؛ نظرًا لما لا يخفى عليكنّ ..
ربنا يعلم مدى الشّوق للعود المُطمئن لهذا الصّرح ، واللهَ أسألُ في هذا الشهر العظيم عاجلَ الفرج ، اللهم ربنا آمين ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكن وبارك فيكن وشكر لكن أخواتي الكريمات




> ولتغفِر لي أخيّاتي الغاليات ندرة وبخس المشاركة والردّ ؛ نظرًا لما لا يخفى عليكنّ ..


فرج الله كربكم ويسر أمركن أهل ليبيا الأحرار

لا يخفى علينا الحال ولن ننساكم من الدعاء حتى ينقشع الضباب - بإذن الله.

----------


## أم فاطمة م

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى فى الله على هذه النصيحة الغالية من قلب عطوف مثلك

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

بوركَ فيكِ اختي الغالية التوحيد 
سبحان الله وأرى بعض الأوقات المشاهدات تصل إلى مئة أو يزيد ولكن لا ترين رد واحد يشجع الاخت على ما كتبت 
ولو كتبت جزاكِ الله خيراً كم تفرح بها صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله لكما أم فاطمة وأم حمزة مروركما العطر
وألهمنا الله وإياكن حسن القول والعمل.

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك أخيتي التوحيد

----------


## مروة عاشور

> فلا تبخلن عليها بكلمة شكر, أو دعوة طيبة, واحتسبن الأجر على الله في إدخال السرور على قلب مسلم.
> أعني أن نعمل على التخلص من الموضوعات التي لا رد أمامها, قدر استطاعتنا..
> 
> وفقني الله وإياكن لما يحب ويرضى وأصلح لنا نياتنا..


لتذكير نفسي وأخياتي الفاضلات..

----------


## خنساء

> لتذكير نفسي وأخياتي الفاضلات..


بارك الله فيكِ,وسدّد خطاكِ,ماتفضّلتي به عين الصّواب,ويعود الى ذوقكِ الرفيع,ومثلما يقال في بلدي أنتي-صاحبة واجب-.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا ولا حرَمَنا طيبَ صُحبَتِكِ.

----------


## هويدامحمد

السلام عليكم أختى فى الله مروة لقد صدقتى فى كل كلمة كتبتها يدك وفى كل جملة ،ويعلم ربى أنى منذ دقائق كنت اراجع مشاركاتى وماجمعته من الأصفار ولااخفى عليك شعورى بالعجز أحيانا وبالتقصير أتهم نفسى أوأحادث نفسى فأقول لم أخلص العمل على النحو الذى يرضى ربى ،وأعتقد أننا جميعا نشارك لأجل "بلغوا عنى ولو آية"ولأجل "لأن يهدى بك رجلا واحدا .." ...ولى اقتراح أيمكن بدلا من الأصفار أن يقيم المشرفون الموضوع فان كان له قدر من الأهمية وضعوا له درجة كتقييم واذا كان غير هادف يتم حذفه فان كثرة الأصفار تزيد الأحزان والخشية من احباط العمل ..أحبك فى الله .

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> السلام عليكم أختى فى الله مروة لقد صدقتى فى كل كلمة كتبتها يدك وفى كل جملة ،ويعلم ربى أنى منذ دقائق كنت اراجع مشاركاتى وماجمعته من الأصفار ولااخفى عليك شعورى بالعجز أحيانا وبالتقصير أتهم نفسى أوأحادث نفسى فأقول لم أخلص العمل على النحو الذى يرضى ربى ،وأعتقد أننا جميعا نشارك لأجل "بلغوا عنى ولو آية"ولأجل "لأن يهدى بك رجلا واحدا .." ...ولى اقتراح أيمكن بدلا من الأصفار أن يقيم المشرفون الموضوع فان كان له قدر من الأهمية وضعوا له درجة كتقييم واذا كان غير هادف يتم حذفه فان كثرة الأصفار تزيد الأحزان والخشية من احباط العمل ..أحبك فى الله .


اللهُ المُستعان
سامِحينا يا أُختِي، واللهِ إنّي لأوّلُ المُنتفعاتِ بمواضيعِكِ الطّيّبةِ ومواعِظِكِ، ولعلّكِ تعلَمِينَ مِن خلالِ ما 
كنتُ قد صرّحتُ بهِ أنّي في فترةِ اختباراتِ نهايةِ الفصل، حتّى إنّني لديّ اختبارٌ غدًا، وبعدَ غدٍ، وكانَ لديَّ السّبتُ واحدًا، ولديّ اثنَينِ خلالَ الأسبوعِ القادِمِ وهما الأخيران... فلا أكادُ أضعُ ردًّا على كُلِّ ما أقرأُ.
وفي ذاتِ الوقتِ إن لاحظتِ نشاطِي هذينِ اليومَينِ في الرّدِّ على مواضيعِ أختٍ مُعيّنةٍ فما ذاكَ إلّا لحاجةٍ في نفسِي.

بارَكَ اللهُ فيكِ وفي جُهدِكِ وأسعَدَكِ في الدّارينِ كما تُسعِدينَنا بالرّدِّ على مواضيعِنا، 
وجعلَ عملَكِ كُلَّهُ صالحًا ولوجههِ خالصًا.

أُحبُّكِ في اللهِ بصدق: )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم أختى فى الله مروة لقد صدقتى فى كل كلمة كتبتها يدك وفى كل جملة ،ويعلم ربى أنى منذ دقائق كنت اراجع مشاركاتى وماجمعته من الأصفار ولااخفى عليك شعورى بالعجز أحيانا وبالتقصير أتهم نفسى أوأحادث نفسى فأقول لم أخلص العمل على النحو الذى يرضى ربى ،وأعتقد أننا جميعا نشارك لأجل "بلغوا عنى ولو آية"ولأجل "لأن يهدى بك رجلا واحدا .." ...ولى اقتراح أيمكن بدلا من الأصفار أن يقيم المشرفون الموضوع فان كان له قدر من الأهمية وضعوا له درجة كتقييم واذا كان غير هادف يتم حذفه فان كثرة الأصفار تزيد الأحزان والخشية من احباط العمل ..أحبك فى الله .


وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكِ وضاعف لكِ الأجر , وصدقًا أقولها, رغم أني لم أطلع إلا على القليل من المشاركات منذ غيابي إلا أن مشاركاتكِ وحُسن انتقائكِ لفت انتباهي ودعوت لكِ بصدق.
وعلى الفور تبادر إلى ذهني قصة أحد طلاب العلم الأكفاء "من محارمي" وقد عانى كما عانيت من سوء المتابعة وقِلة الردود وربما انعدام التفاعل , فترك ما كان يفعل من شرح لأحد المنظومات اللغوية الخاصة بالمبتدئين, ولم يمر على ذلك أيام حتى أتته رسالة من إحدى دول شرق آسيا من غير الناطقين بالعربية , ولم يتمالك عينيه حين علم كيف كان ينتفع ذلك الشاب بما يكتب , وهو غير مشترك بالمنتدى الذي كان يطرح فيه شرحه , لكن ذلك الرجاء وتلك الدعوات التي سطرها مُراسله كانت بمثابة رسالة أيقظت فيه الكثير من مشاعر الغبطة والفرح , فإن لم يكن قد ظهر لك من يسعد بما تكتبين , فاعلمي أن هناك من يستفيد , ولو قل العدد , فلن يقل الأجر - بإذن الله.
أحسن الله إليكِ في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## هويدامحمد

أختى فى الله مروة،كما لم يتمالك أحد طلاب العلم عينيه عندما أتته الرسالة وعلم فحواها كذلك لم أتمالك عينى عندما قرأت ردك الكريم والله يعلم مدى احتياجى للاستمرار لأسباب كثيرة يعلمها ربى لاأقدر أن أبوح بها ،ولكن أهمها رضى ربى وقبول عملى.أسعد الله قلبك كما أدخلتى السرور على نفسى (أحبك فى الله)...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أختي هويدا لولا أن تكرار التكريم ليس له معنى لكنت العضو المكرم في مجلس الأخوات منذ جمادى الأولى إلى شهرنا هذا!

لكن ألم تلاحظي يا غاليتي هويدا أنه منذ غياب أختنا مروة فإن أصفاري غالبا لم يكسرها إلا مشاركاتك أو مشاركاتي؟؟ هذا التقرير بعد البحث في مواضيعي (ابتسامة)
أو قد تتحمس أم عليّ والأمة الفقيرة إلى ربها لكنهنّ لا يكسرن الأصفار ولكن يشاركن في المواضيع التسلسلية غالبا

وموضوع درر وفوائد وفرائد كأني أخاطب نفسي حتى أنني وضعت مشاركة شكر لنفسي فشاركت معي أم عليّ من وقتها!

ولو رأيت موضوع أقسام الناس في الصفات لرأيتيني وأنا أسأل وأجيب وأشكر نفسي أيضا ولم يعد هذا يلفت نظري فسوف أكمله إن شاء الله بعد رمضان (ابتسامة)

بل ألغاز وأحاجي المسابقة التجويدية ...حاورتني الأمة الفقيرة إلى ربها ..ثم توقف كل شيء ويبدو أنني سأجيب عن السؤال الحالي والتالي 

هنا التعامل بسياسة النفس الطويل فلا تبتأسي غاليتي

عادة لم أعد أكتب من أجل مشاركات الأخوات بل أكتب للزوار...هم يقرءون أكثر الله المستعان

----------


## هويدامحمد

مِن حديثِ مُعاذِ بنِ جَبل رضي اللهُ عنه قال سمعتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولُ عن رَبِّه: *حَقَّتْ مَحَبَّتي عَلى المتَزاوِرِينَ فيّ وحَقَّتْ مَحَبَّتي على المتَحَابِّينَ فيّ وحَقَّتْ مَحبَّتي على المتَناصِحينَ فيّ وحَقَّت مَحبَّتي على المتَباذِلينَ فيّ، وجُوهُهم نُورٌ على مَنابِرَ مِن نُورٍ يَغبِطُهُمُ الأنبياءُ والشُّهَداءُ والصِّدِّيقُونَ لا يَخافُونَ إذَا خَافَ النّاسُ ولا يَحزَنُونَ إذَا حَزِنَ النّاسُ*"
أختى مروة،أختى سارة انى أحبكم فى الله جعلنا الله واياكم ممن قال عنهم الرحمن"وجوههم نور على منابر من نور..."

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله في أخواتي،، أني أفتقد أخواتي في المجلس أسأل الله سبحانه بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يوفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه…*

----------

